# What the hell is bump?



## Casper (Mar 30, 2006)

Like the title what the hell is bump?

Is it a moderator thing?

I understand most of the acronyms used in forums but we could have a beginners guide seeing some of the members here are quite young. (I saw one who's 10!!)

Casper


----------



## ad (Mar 30, 2006)

bump


----------



## zulu (Mar 30, 2006)

*re What*

Boingo!


----------



## DrOsteo (Mar 30, 2006)

hmmmmmmm........ bump


----------



## Gilleni (Mar 30, 2006)

Peterjohnson64 wrote a glossary of terms and abbreviations a while ago..

I tried to look for it so i could post a link, but i couldnt find it..

Maybe he, or someone else knows where to find it..


----------



## Splitmore (Mar 30, 2006)

'bump' is to bump something back up to the top of the list, eg. when your trying to sell something posting 'bump' puts it back to the top of the list of topics again. Really you could substitute bump for anything.


----------



## zulu (Mar 30, 2006)

*re What*

So Boingo is an intergrade or hybrid splitty


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

arnt they those things found under bikini tops.


----------



## Parko (Mar 30, 2006)

Bump.( Sorry.)


----------



## BargainBucket (Mar 30, 2006)

Bumparoonie


----------



## zulu (Mar 30, 2006)

*re What*

Hump


----------



## DrOsteo (Mar 30, 2006)

lump............ (what's found in budgie smugglers)


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 30, 2006)

sump


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

cump


----------



## dobermanmick (Mar 30, 2006)

pump


----------



## alby (Mar 30, 2006)

pump


----------



## BargainBucket (Mar 30, 2006)

Rump.........whats found on Fergie from black eyed peas.


----------



## dobermanmick (Mar 30, 2006)

Dump ......I need to take a ...


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

bikinis


----------



## bigbing (Mar 30, 2006)

Mump


----------



## DrOsteo (Mar 30, 2006)

BUM


----------



## alby (Mar 30, 2006)

haha true blue u ned to get over the bikinis :lol:


----------



## BargainBucket (Mar 30, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> bikinis



G-strings?


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

ooooh yeeeeeah!!


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 30, 2006)

So, how do you bump something back up to the top of the list anyhow??? :? Just wondering??


----------



## DrOsteo (Mar 30, 2006)

no bikinis.......no g-strings............


just bumps :lol:


----------



## Possum (Mar 30, 2006)

Bored much????? :lol: 

True - you have referred to bikinis several times today and Cump is not a work
Dr - bum is not the same as bump

Rodent - don't encourage them :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DrOsteo (Mar 30, 2006)

depends from what angle you are looking


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

hmmmm, and cump is not a work ah, what sort of work is it then.


----------



## alby (Mar 30, 2006)

hahah true blue hahahaha


----------



## DrOsteo (Mar 30, 2006)

lol


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 30, 2006)

:lol: :lol: and ROFL!! Not trying to encourage them Poss, I really don't know how one would "bump" something back up to the top of the list! Cheers Cheryl


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 30, 2006)

Shunt. Sorry K (Hows Thomas and Gordon?).


----------



## BargainBucket (Mar 30, 2006)

Punt?


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

You are SO not sorry Olive  He says to tell you that they're fine (and that he's really disturbed by your depth of knowledge about Thomas and Co)


----------



## Snoozie (Mar 30, 2006)

dump the bump? :mrgreen:


----------



## BargainBucket (Mar 30, 2006)

black stump.


----------



## Parko (Mar 30, 2006)

rodentrancher said:


> :lol: :lol: and ROFL!! Not trying to encourage them Poss, I really don't know how one would "bump" something back up to the top of the list! Cheers Cheryl


 Hi Rodentrancher, the site is formatted so that if you type the word Bump then the thread will go to the top of the list. It only works with the word ''Bump'', not lump or chump or hump or pump or anything else that rhymes with bump, the system only recognises the word ''bump''. Hope this helps.


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 30, 2006)

Kersten said:


> You are SO not sorry Olive  He says to tell you that they're fine (and that he's really disturbed by your depth of knowledge about Thomas and Co)



Toms all cool, its Noddy and Big Ears you need to concern yourself with.


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

hump the bump


----------



## DrOsteo (Mar 30, 2006)

BargainBucket said:


> black stump.


that's what happens when your LUMP gets PUMPed and you CUMP....... 6 times in one night


----------



## BargainBucket (Mar 30, 2006)

But please, use protection. 

Norton anti virus is a good form of protection.


----------



## alby (Mar 30, 2006)

DrOsteo said:


> BargainBucket said:
> 
> 
> > black stump.
> ...



oooooo hahahahahahahahaha man i neally pissed myself :lol: thats the funniest thing i have ever herd :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

olivehydra said:


> Kersten said:
> 
> 
> > You are SO not sorry Olive  He says to tell you that they're fine (and that he's really disturbed by your depth of knowledge about Thomas and Co)
> ...



I kinda have a soft spot for Bill and Ben  Fwabadaw! Oh dear, the kids have finally driven me insane.


----------



## DrOsteo (Mar 30, 2006)

Parko said:


> rodentrancher said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: and ROFL!! Not trying to encourage them Poss, I really don't know how one would "bump" something back up to the top of the list! Cheers Cheryl
> ...



tend to disagree (load of .....)

If you put any word in it will jump to the top. As happens when you actually write something of meaning?


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

I can write some thing of meaning, "bikinis".


----------



## dee4 (Mar 30, 2006)

TB:
arnt they those things found under bikini tops.
TB:
bikinis
TB:
ooooh yeeeeeah!!
TB:
hmmmm, and cump is not a work ah, what sort of work is it then. ??????? good one Rob :lol: :lol: what ever it means. :wink: :lol: 
TB:
hump the bump

Rob is there something going on we all should be told, or is it just you are deviate?? :lol:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll one up you there
Budgie smugglers


----------



## Parko (Mar 30, 2006)

Really Dr Osteo? Geez that's amazing. Lol.


----------



## BargainBucket (Mar 30, 2006)

But parko knows whats going on, he's a champ and ken do and kan explain anything you put to him.


----------



## dee4 (Mar 30, 2006)

> I can write some thing of meaning, "bikinis".


I missed that one.
Sorry.


----------



## Parko (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Bargain bucket, it is true actually, i am the champ of no ken do.


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

ha ha ha, I need serious counciling. But my shrink needs to wear a bikini.


----------



## DrOsteo (Mar 30, 2006)

who would have thought this DUMP of a BUMP topic would've got so many CHUMPs PUMPing


----------



## BargainBucket (Mar 30, 2006)

Yep, thought sew.


----------



## DrOsteo (Mar 30, 2006)

The world would be a better place if all shrinks wore bikini's


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

You know if I subscribed to the Fruedian views of psychoanalysis I might think you had some issues with obsession Blue...thankfully I don't so all I'll say instead is geez mate buy a magazine! :lol:


----------



## Snoozie (Mar 30, 2006)

hang on... Shrinks wearing bikinis or wearing bikinis that shrink? :shock:


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

edible bikinis.


----------



## Parko (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey c'mon guys bikini talk belongs in the dating thread, this one is just for saying ''Bump''. That's why we have so much trouble on APS ,people just can't stay on topic, consider this a members warning please.

Bump.


----------



## DrOsteo (Mar 30, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> ha ha ha, I need serious counciling. But my shrink needs to wear a bikini.



Either of these your shrink?


----------



## DrOsteo (Mar 30, 2006)

Snoozie said:


> hang on... Shrinks wearing bikinis or wearing bikinis that shrink? :shock:



lol hahaha lol

oh thats great....

great....


----------



## Snoozie (Mar 30, 2006)

On a serious note, I have been a member of forums where bumping was not allowed as it was considered wrong....I'd like to know what APS standard is on this?


----------



## DrOsteo (Mar 30, 2006)

sounds like the tone of a reply that belongs in another thread.....


----------



## Snoozie (Mar 30, 2006)

bumpitty bump bump...now my head has a lump


----------



## DrOsteo (Mar 30, 2006)

.......................better


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 30, 2006)

Bump 
Up 
My
Post


----------



## dee4 (Mar 30, 2006)

You Da man TB, I just wont to know when the Gee is going to be in the convo. :lol:


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 30, 2006)

whats the deal with the purple goop in that last pic?


----------



## DrOsteo (Mar 30, 2006)

nice one azztech.

not sure on purple goo thing. not even sure if real snake. looks funny (mind you i'm a newbie and wouldn't have a clue anyway)


----------



## BargainBucket (Mar 30, 2006)

Dry hump.


----------



## DrOsteo (Mar 30, 2006)

yes.....yes.... i'll pay that!


----------



## dee4 (Mar 30, 2006)

What's with the chick in BW or the Bould bloke beyond with no top???? It's not the NORM


----------



## dee4 (Mar 30, 2006)

> Dry hump.



YES YES i'LL DO THAT.


----------



## Magpie (Mar 31, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## Stevo (Mar 31, 2006)

Will you freight?


----------



## Magpie (Mar 31, 2006)

Not willing to freight, but was considering going on "biggest loser" to try and get rid of it.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 31, 2006)

This is a *BUMP*!


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

got any pics, 
bump


----------



## DrOsteo (Mar 31, 2006)

in bikini's?


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

hideing carrots.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 31, 2006)

DrOsteo said:


> The world would be a better place if all shrinks wore bikini's



Just Last week I saw a 70yo in a bikini.

I need a shrink.

Now that I have constructed that mental image...


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

Fuscus that was just wrong :shock: 

Moose: that's a fantastic picture, wish I'd had more like that taken myself when I was pregnant! And it's nice to see a man put up something like that


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 31, 2006)

Kersten said:


> Fuscus that was just wrong :shock:


Unfortunatly its true ( shudder ).


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

I think you're just having fun there messing with our heads, whether it happened or not there's still no need to inflict that kind of disturbing image on innocent bystanders! :shock: :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

pics?


----------



## DrOsteo (Mar 31, 2006)

no no no pics

fuscus i'm having my breakfast mate.

save that for a later time.

infact no don't. Never


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

Oh you're a sick man Blue, bad enough we have to hear about bikini clad grannies...we don't need to see them too! I didn't realise your bikini fetish was that bad


----------



## Snoozie (Mar 31, 2006)

Maybe it's just a grannie fetish? hahaha :lol:


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 31, 2006)

What are you guys complaining about?
I WAS THE ONE HOW SAW HER.
I'ld have a huge mental scar except for the fact I couldn't squeeze another in.

anyhow
Bumps that slump. :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

Pfffft stop pretending Fuscus, you loved every second of it!

Bumps that hump and stumps that jump and clumps that pump and fox in socks on box on Lox.


----------



## Snoozie (Mar 31, 2006)

Now I'd be really worried if the stumps that jump had lumps! I'd be off to a doctor quick smart!....Fuscus, you'd better stay away from that grannie, you don't know where she's been.....


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

Or perhaps he DOES know where she's been :twisted: Lol sorry Fuscus  .......oh hell we both know I'm not :lol:


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 31, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> got any pics,
> bump



Be careful with carrots.......


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

:lol: :shock:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

Bump :wink: whats going on with this thread :roll: Is everyone on drugs :wink:


----------



## Snoozie (Mar 31, 2006)

Funny you should say that Colin...I get asked that all the time....You should see people's faces drop with disappointment when they realise I'm just naturally like this :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Stevo (Mar 31, 2006)

Bumping uglies


----------



## Magpie (Mar 31, 2006)

"I'm on the Drug
I'm on the Drug
I'm on the Drug that killed River Phoenix"


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 31, 2006)

Bump (part 2) complete with...carrots?? What the.... :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

if you hump a plump your stump wont cump


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

gee I didnt realise carrots were so fertile.?


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 31, 2006)

:lol: 

Good luck to her getting any child support though..


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

veged out kids.


----------



## Possum (Mar 31, 2006)

possum said:


> True - Cump is not a word



I take it back and stand corrected, according to the "Thieving Slang Dictionary" a CUMP is a heap or lump 

:lol:


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 31, 2006)

something bout those little pills...


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 31, 2006)

..the thrills, they yield, until, they kill, a million brain cells..

Awesome struff Nina!!! I like your style!


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

There's no until about it MrBredli...the cells die on impact from the first time onwards :wink:


----------



## Magpie (Mar 31, 2006)

I got to find a way to fill the space in time
I got to find a way to fill the space in time
I got to find a way to fill the space in time
I got to find a way to fill the space in time
I got to find a way to fill the space in time
I got to find a way to fill the space in time
I got to find a way to fill the space in time
I got to find a way to fill the space in time


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 31, 2006)

Pfft.. we've got billions of brain cells anyway, it's not like i'm going to miss a couple million :wink:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

Rofl, I think redline's sig fits here somewhere...but I can't quite imagine why :roll:


----------



## Craig2 (Mar 31, 2006)

over by a stump they bump or dry hump
they bumpety bump and humpity hump 
then they cump 
and she ends up with a bump de lump

all because she had on a bikinni


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

:shock:


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

ha ha ha, mr magic thats magic.


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 31, 2006)

I love that song haha.

more, more, MORE!


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 1, 2006)

bump


----------



## Casper (Apr 1, 2006)

bump

Yay I understand lol


----------

